# What lighter fluid do you use?



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

Just wondering what lighter fluid is the popular choice here. I have been using this kind for a while now













PICT0773.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 29, 2012






Just the other day I found this kind on clearance for $10 but haven't tried it yet













PICT0775.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 29, 2012






So what do you use?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep, I use a cheap chimney too.
$8 at the dollar store here.



~Martin


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 29, 2012)

I have two that look very similar to pic #1, and a new one just like them, still in the wrapper. No lighter fluid here. I like lighter metal, too...HA!

Eric


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 29, 2012)

I use the butane in my lighter to light the propane in my torch which lights the awesome pellets from Todd!


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I use the butane in my lighter to light the propane in my torch which lights the awesome pellets from Todd!


Good system you have going there


----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yep, I use a cheap chimney too.
> $8 at the dollar store here.
> ~Martin


i've never seen one at the dollar store around me. i imagine it's a seasonal item but I will check a larger store next spring when I'm around one...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, seasonal, they were at Dollar General about 3 years ago during grilling season, I haven't noticed them since.
I'm on my forth chimney, I love how well a chimney works.

~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

Propane Torch!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2012)

1 Chimney, 2 sheets News Paper, 2T Veg oil and a Butane Lighter...FIRE!...JJ


----------



## nivekd (Nov 30, 2012)

Bernzomatic-With-Tank.jpg



__ nivekd
__ Nov 30, 2012


----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)

NivekD said:


> Bernzomatic-With-Tank.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never saw a weed burner with a small nozzle like that. Does it work good?


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 30, 2012)

I used the el cheapos..got a Weber now...













huh 021.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Nov 30, 2012


----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> I used the el cheapos..got a Weber now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nivekd (Nov 30, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> I never saw a weed burner with a small nozzle like that. Does it work good?


Works great for lightin' coals...never tried it on weeds.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 30, 2012)

I wish Weber made a smaller one because the quality of theirs is very good.
I usually don't fill my small chimney all the way, so a Weber would be way too big for my use.


~Martin


----------



## thin blue smoke (Nov 30, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> 1 Chimney, 2 sheets News Paper, 2T Veg oil and a Butane Lighter...FIRE!...JJ


X2

We usually have some left over oil from the latest fry to use.

My neighbors would fire their pit up and almost immediately I could smell the lighter fluid (and we live in the country).

That was enough to convince me I had no use for lighter fluid!


----------



## timberjet (Nov 30, 2012)

Thin Blue Smoke said:


> X2
> 
> We usually have some left over oil from the latest fry to use.
> 
> ...


I'll third that! chimmeny and paper. Preferably election information.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 30, 2012)

>>>>That's what I just picked up on clearance - how do you like it compared to the others?

Still going strong ..no rust after 2+ years..


----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> _Still going strong ..no rust after 2+ years.._


_  _

_Cool! Glad I picked it up then  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



_


----------



## sparkypyro (Nov 30, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I use the butane in my lighter to light the propane in my torch which lights the awesome pellets from Todd!



I light everything this way. Much faster than using a chimney or paper, only problem is I get blasted by mesquite meteorites, that stuff loves to pop.


Sent from my iPhone using smoke signals.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 1, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> I have two that look very similar to pic #1, and a new one just like them, still in the wrapper. No lighter fluid here. I like lighter metal, too...HA!
> 
> Eric


----------



## goinforbroke (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sort of a tightwad, so I use the Folgers brand of fluid.  













img20121201135023.jpg



__ goinforbroke
__ Dec 1, 2012






To the left is some well seasoned orange tree wood that I'm getting ready to throw some chicken at.  I'm going with a Yucatan-style achiote marinade.. thinking tacos or something.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 1, 2012)

GoinForBroke said:


> I'm sort of a tightwad, so I use the Folgers brand of fluid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that fluid work compared to the standard type?


----------



## goinforbroke (Dec 1, 2012)

well I'm not sure... I've never owned the standard type, but occasionally I'll pick it up with some pliers and blow in the holes to remind it that I want action.  She responds accordingly.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 1, 2012)

I use this special made stand for mine...  I have since modified it and cut the solid plate off and put expanded metal on it...  now I just stick my MAP torch up threw the expanded metal and it's lit in about 2 minutes...  no mess with ashes from paper













S. FL. Gathering 010.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Dec 1, 2012


----------



## goinforbroke (Dec 1, 2012)

hmm, something to think about there... I use newspaper currently.    and I do have some expanded sheet lying around.

funny I was just in Palmetto the other day.  you southsiders.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 1, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I use this special made stand for mine... I have since modified it and cut the solid plate off and put expanded metal on it... now I just stick my MAP torch up threw the expanded metal and it's lit in about 2 minutes... no mess with ashes from paper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea a lot - Mind if I borrow it?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 1, 2012)

nope..  have at it..  it's 1/2" rod and then I welded a 2"x 2" piece of 1/4" flat bar in the middle of a 12"x 12" expanded metal..  that's to give you something to weld the rod to and sturdy up the expanded metal as well...  If you need a close up picture I can get one, but it will be a while


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 1, 2012)

GoinForBroke said:


> hmm, something to think about there... I use newspaper currently.    and I do have some expanded sheet lying around.
> 
> funny I was just in Palmetto the other day.  you southsiders.



Shoulda gave me a yell..  "yankee"..   LOL


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 1, 2012)

Man, when I saw the lighter fluid question I about freaked out.  I thought "surely not..." 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I opened the thread to find out I use the same knida fluid you found on clearence.  LOL.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 1, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> nope.. have at it.. it's 1/2" rod and then I welded a 2"x 2" piece of 1/4" flat bar in the middle of a 12"x 12" expanded metal.. that's to give you something to weld the rod to and sturdy up the expanded metal as well... If you need a close up picture I can get one, but it will be a while


Thanks!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   & no need to trouble yourself with a picture - You explained it quite well. If I can't do something that straightforward I probably shouldn't be attempting it...


----------



## smoking b (Dec 1, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> Man, when I saw the lighter fluid question I about freaked out.  I thought "surely not..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I was hoping this thread would generate some discussion & showcase some ideas - hence the title LOL. So far it seems to be working


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 1, 2012)

I wasn't gonna look at the post at first cuz of the title..  I figured with all the reply's already that somebody had already ripped you knew buthole for using fluid...   LOL


----------



## tank (Dec 1, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I wish Weber made a smaller one because the quality of theirs is very good.
> I usually don't fill my small chimney all the way, so a Weber would be way too big for my use.
> ~Martin


Weber just came out with a smaller one.


----------



## atcnick (Dec 1, 2012)

Diesel.  


-Nick


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Tank said:


> Weber just came out with a smaller one.  http://www.amazon.com/Weber-7447-Compact-Rapidfire-Chimney/dp/B009IH0ICG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354413166&sr=8-1&keywords=weber+compact+rapidfire+chimney+starter



Seek an ye shall find! :biggrin:
Thanks!
I'm putting that on my list!

~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 1, 2012)

Tank said:


> Weber just came out with a smaller one.  http://www.amazon.com/Weber-7447-Compact-Rapidfire-Chimney/dp/B009IH0ICG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354413166&sr=8-1&keywords=weber+compact+rapidfire+chimney+starter



Those are way cool!!!


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 1, 2012)

Tank said:


> Weber just came out with a smaller one.


Ordered one today for the mini wsm RV use.


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 1, 2012)

I use the Weber chimney and a soda can alcohol burner with isopropyl alcohol in it.  I put charcoal in the chimney and alcohol in the stove, light the alcohol with a propane torch and set the chimney over it.  

Cheap.  Effective.  Always works.  If I'm out of propane torch lighters, a country strike-anywhere stick match works just as well.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 2, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> I use the Weber chimney and a soda can alcohol burner with isopropyl alcohol in it. I put charcoal in the chimney and alcohol in the stove, light the alcohol with a propane torch and set the chimney over it.
> Cheap. Effective. Always works. If I'm out of propane torch lighters, a country strike-anywhere stick match works just as well.


Used to be able to get Diamond strike anywhere matches around here but I haven't been able to find them for several years...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> Used to be able to get Diamond strike anywhere matches around here but I haven't been able to find them for several years...



If there's a Wegman's near you, they carry them.



~Martin


----------



## papagrizz (Dec 2, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I wish Weber made a smaller one because the quality of theirs is very good.
> I usually don't fill my small chimney all the way, so a Weber would be way too big for my use.
> ~Martin


I'm with you on this Martin. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I turn mine upside down and fill it about half way when I use my UDS.


----------



## bubbonehead (Dec 2, 2012)

20121202_131716.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 2, 2012






I use the side burner on my Char-Griller for 30 to 60 seconds, then it's good on it's own.













20121202_131906.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 2, 2012






I suppose you noticed my "slight modification". Yeah, I can't leave anything alone.













20121202_131851.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 2, 2012






This helps me get the coals right where I want them when adding into the big smoker.

It acts as a back board when filling the chimney also!


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 2, 2012)

This is the only way to start one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMAG0674.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Dec 2, 2012


















IMAG0676.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Dec 2, 2012






_*Warning: Weed burner will be hot and burn your leg. And yes I have the scar to prove it !!!*_

*The wife took the weed burner away 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 2, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> Used to be able to get Diamond strike anywhere matches around here but I haven't been able to find them for several years...



Our local supermarket (HEB) carries Diamond brand.  I learned the hard way that they carry both the strike-anywhere and the strike-on-the-box kind.  You ain't had fun until you fish around in your pocket for matches that won't strike on the fire laid out for lunch when you've been fishin' since before the rooster crowed.

I was about to swear at - and off - Diamond brand until I picked up the box the next time and saw that it was the strike-on-box kind.  Now I have about 20 boxes of the strike anywhere in doubled zipped bags in the freezer in plastic containers.  So far I've seen no sign of them absorbing moisture.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

Bubbonehead said:


> 20121202_131716.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love that idea!!!!!




~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Dec 2, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> If there's a Wegman's near you, they carry them.
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin! Sadly there is no Wegman's around me - there's not anything around me but I like the peace & quiet & privacy  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have an uncle & two cousins in Quakertown & if I make it down their way for Christmas I can load up on them!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> ....there's not anything around me but I like the peace & quiet & privacy  :smile:




Cool, I like that too!
My place in PA is fairly secluded, I hope to get back there permanently sometime.


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Dec 2, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Cool, I like that too!
> My place in PA is fairly secluded, I hope to get back there permanently sometime.
> ~Martin


Hope you do  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I wouldn't have it any other way. I don't know what I'd do if I had to live somewhere with neighbors  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I would be sad!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 3, 2012)

Bubbonehead said:


> 20121202_131716.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your idea too - looks really handy!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> 1 Chimney, 2 sheets News Paper, 2T Veg oil and a Butane Lighter...FIRE!...JJ


x2...No lighter fluid here. 2 sheets of newspaper one at a time and I have hot coals in 5 minutes...Leave the lighter fluid for starting the camp fires...


----------



## rdwhahb (Jul 27, 2013)

jrod62 said:


> This is the only way to start one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I use the same set up!! love Harbor Frieght. picked up mine for $18 with an online coupon :-)


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 27, 2013)

jrod62 said:


> This is the only way to start one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto only difference is I light the edge of the basket and skip the chimney...Warming torches RULE!


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Jul 27, 2013)

Since I mostly burn real wood in my grill I use a propane torch. 

BUT when I do use charcoal it goes in a chimney.

I think my project for next week while on vacation will be home made charcoal.....


----------



## rdwhahb (Jul 27, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Ditto only difference is I light the edge of the basket and skip the chimney...Warming torches RULE!




hmm good idea on just lighting the edge and no chimney. I may just give a try in the a.m. on my ham by lighting just a corner of my fire tray.


----------

